# any good suggestions?



## jwax17 (Oct 18, 2011)

im thinking about building my tegu his adult cage and i was wondering does anyone have blueprints to there custom cage or any recommendations on cage design?


----------



## james.w (Oct 18, 2011)

what size are you thinking of building?


----------



## jwax17 (Oct 18, 2011)

james.w said:


> what size are you thinking of building?



the smallest that would be healthy for a full grown


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 18, 2011)

6x3 is a minimum, it might be ok for an adult female but i would go larger if possible. I try to follow this: length of the enclosure = 2x the tegu lenght, depth of the enclosure = 1x tegu length. They will use all the floor space you provide. If you have problems doing a large enclosure you can also try adding platforms (large flat rocks) to help increase floor space. I keep reading that they don't climb much or go far off the ground but Guru climbs as high as he can almost every time he gets out.. He's always climbing onto the bed, couch, chairs, etc.


----------



## james.w (Oct 18, 2011)

So 8x3.5x3 in my opinion, that is what mine is. If you want to go all out check this one out...http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9695#axzz1bBpVoSa5.

Here are some pics of mine..

















After realizing I needed to add some more height to it













This one will eventually be getting replaced with something like Lance's


----------



## jwax17 (Oct 18, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> 6x3 is a minimum, it might be ok for an adult female but i would go larger if possible. I try to follow this: length of the enclosure = 2x the tegu lenght, depth of the enclosure = 1x tegu length. They will use all the floor space you provide. If you have problems doing a large enclosure you can also try adding platforms (large flat rocks) to help increase floor space. I keep reading that they don't climb much or go far off the ground but Guru climbs as high as he can almost every time he gets out.. He's always climbing onto the bed, couch, chairs, etc.



they only place my tegu wants to be is on top of my head too, thanks for the advice


----------

